# 101....



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Hello the world,:king:

 Et oui je suis, je suis fier de vous annoncer que j'ai (enfin) atteind les 101 messages !!!

 Et ca ne devrait pas etre une fierté vut ma date d'inscription mais pour moi, c'est un point vitale dans ma ve, un passage, une étape de franchis, un jour à marquer sur le calenrier: "J'ai atteind les 101 messages sur MacG !!!".

 a bientôt !!!


----------



## squarepusher (14 Octobre 2004)

qu'est qu'il y a de particulier à avoir écrit 101 messages ???  
Les  101 dalmatiens t'ont tellement marqué?! 
Si t'es un vrai cent-uniste tu dois avoir une peugeot 101 , non ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

C'était juste pour tripper mais le tirp ne t'as pas touché apparemment !!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

tu est dalmatien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

d'habitude on fête les 102


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

:sleep: encore un thread à flood


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: encore un thread à flood



Que fais la police


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

? ? ? ? ?


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2004)

Moi je sais, il sont au troquet et ils ont laissé leur fourgon en marche dans l'arrière cour, monté sur un cric et en prise, pour faire tourner le compteur comme s'ils faisaient leur ronde


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais, il sont au troquet et ils ont laissé leur fourgon en marche dans l'arrière cour, monté sur un cric et en prise, pour faire tourner le compteur comme s'ils faisaient leur ronde



Ils sont pas con   *

*Enfin ..


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Toujours pas fermé ce thread?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas fermé ce thread?


 j'ai pas les clefs


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas les clefs



a priori personne les a!
Sa me parait bizare :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Benjamin, tu me donnes les clefs stp


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

Il doit récupérer de son anniversaire.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2004)

Les clefs ! les clefs ! les clefs ! (ou les clés, les clés, les clés ! )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

c'est ici qu'on flood ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

non, je dis pas ça pour flooder, c'est juste une question...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

-T'as la clef?
-Pour quoi?
-Pour fermer ta gueule  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Non, parceque le flood... c'est mal...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

TRES mâle aussi apparemment...


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

on dirait que c'est ici, y'a a boire au moins ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Non, parceque le flood... c'est mal...



non, rien


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

un gini siouplé


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que c'est ici, y'a a boire au moins ?



Oui, du 51  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2004)

Le mood, céphale ?  :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

avec des cahuettes Bassou ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un gini siouplé


 Y'a plus mon bon ami


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Bon, tavernier... c'est la tournée de Global...
51 aussi pour moi... :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Tiens j'y vais d'ailleurs :love:

dommage, je vais louper la fermeture de ce thread


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> avec des cahuettes Bassou ?



et des chips  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'y vais d'ailleurs :love:
> 
> dommage, je vais louper la fermeture de ce thread



Bonne soirée, c'est dommage que tu nous quitte


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tavernier... c'est la tournée de Global...
> 51 aussi pour moi... :rateau:








Pour l'eau, y'en a assez comme ça dehors :casse:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

avec 2 glaçons le 51 svp...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée, c'est dommage que tu nous quitte



Bah je repasserais 

Après l'apéro  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

et des pistaches, il en reste ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah je repasserais
> 
> Après l'apéro  :love:



si tu te depeches tu verras la fermeture


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

bon je paye la mienne avant la fermeture...  :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

merci


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> d'habitude on fête les 102





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: encore un thread à flood





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ? ? ? ? ?





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas les clefs





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin, tu me donnes les clefs stp


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

on se fait livrer des pizzas ?


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

ah bon, c'est un thread à flood ici ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, c'est un thread à flood ici ?


Ben à priori non vu qu'il n'est pas fermé


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

cool, c'est toujours ouvert


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, c'est un thread à flood ici ?



non


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



dommage que je puisse toujours pas te donner de coud'boule  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> on se fait livrer des pizzas ?



anchois pour moi  :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

il etait sympa ton apéro global?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon je paye la mienne avant la fermeture...  :sleep:



Vas-y, y'a pas d'heure  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il etait sympa ton apéro global?


 oui :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ben à priori non vu qu'il n'est pas fermé


 T'inquiète, ça risque à mon avis pas de tarder :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, ça risque à mon avis pas de tarder :rateau:



On avais deja dis sa il y a deux heures


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

quoi ? c'est déjà l'heure et vous n'avez fait que 3 page


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? c'est déjà l'heure et vous n'avez fait que 3 page


On t'attendais


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? c'est déjà l'heure et vous n'avez fait que 3 page


des ptits volumes j'te jure


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Mais où j'ai mis le téléphone de Finn ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des ptits volumes j'te jure


 Robert ? c'est toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> anchois pour moi  :rose:



idem merciiii :love:  :love:  :love: 

oublie pas le lambrusco


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Robert ? c'est toi ?


Pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, j'ai faim maintenant :/


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai faim maintenant :/




manger avec l'homme vert
c'est un grand honneur  pour moi  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

ouais ben falait pas m'allumer avec la pizza, j'y vais !  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Rouge ou rosé ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Rouge ou rosé ?



rosé  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: et bien frais


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rosé  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: et bien frais


 et c'est parti :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et c'est parti :love:



bon appetit !!!   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rosé  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: et bien frais



Manque de gout évident.

Mais bon, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

rien de neuf ici


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> rien de neuf ici


R.A.S


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Y'a pas trop d'ambiance ici


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

faut aller dans le thread à côté p'tet


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas trop d'ambiance ici



ben j'vais aller me coucher tiens  :rose:


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

non, reste, on s'amuse :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

'Vais m'amuser ailleurs :rose:


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

Capripot a dit:
			
		

> Hello the world,:king:
> 
> Et oui je suis, je suis fier de vous annoncer que j'ai (enfin) atteind les 101 messages !!!
> 
> ...


à bientôt


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 'Vais m'amuser ailleurs :rose:


Lacheur  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Lacheur  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

je m'disais aussi...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


tu restes quand même , c'est plus fort que toi


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2004)

Non, j'suis encore plus fort que ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'suis encore plus fort que ça




haaaaaa bon ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

bon... dijo ??

Une poire pour moi mam Christine.. et des cahuettes...


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

des cahuuuuettes... au dijo!!! sacrilège !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Bois donc un coup au lieu de dire des bêtises... et pi arrêtes la Chartreuse, t'es tout vert...


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bois donc un coup au lieu de dire des bêtises... et pi arrêtes la Chartreuse, t'es tout vert...


 c'est vrai ça, alors que le vert c'est resevé aux coudbouls sur les poisons rouges  



nan, j'te jure faut tout leur apprendre !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Demain... le gardon... demain
(Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.)


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

bon dredi :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

tiens... on vient flooder de bon matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bon dredi :love:




monsieur vert enfin...ouvrez correctement vos yeux jaune
ici cest pas le bon thread pour souhaiter un bon dredi !!!    :love: 

un café peut etre???


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

T'as vu l'heure, c'est bientôt le milieu de journée


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur vert enfin...ouvrez correctement vos yeux jaune
> ici cest pas le bon thread pour souhaiter un bon dredi !!!    :love:
> 
> un café peut etre???


 oh oui un café steup.

et pourquoi on pourrait pas souhaiter un bon dredi ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu l'heure, c'est bientôt le milieu de journée




hooooo pardon :rose:  :rose: 

je savais pas que un est un petit vieux
qui croit encore que il  faut boir exclusivement du thé si on veut 
pas avoir des insomnie la nuit !!!!

thé citron???    :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

bon 'dredi, jour du moi, soyez sages, floudez pas trop, et coudboulez moi.


----------



## ginette107 (15 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bon dredi :love:


 Merci:love:


----------



## ginette107 (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon 'dredi, jour du moi, soyez sages, floudez pas trop, et coudboulez moi.


 Il suffisait de demander


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

107 c'est pas mal non plus  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que un est un petit vieux
> qui croit encore que il  faut boir exclusivement du thé si on veut
> pas avoir des insomnie la nuit !!!!




Comment tu sais ? :casse:






			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> thé citron???    :love:



Tu veux ma mort ?


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

va falloir attendre... 

edit : les 107, pas ta mort


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> va falloir attendre...
> 
> edit : les 107, pas ta mort


 Il passe à quelle heure le train ?


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

ben va falloir attendre


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

normal , on approche de noel  la sncf va faire greve


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

Toujours pas closed!  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

Toujours pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas



non encore ouvert........un café???   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

Justement c'est ma pause café


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2004)

Et pas la peine de me dire que c'est pas le bon thread et patati, patata


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Justement c'est ma pause café



j'arrive , j'arrive...... :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

j'ai aussi les devoir de fiston (encore une dictée ......grrrrrrr  :mouais:  :mouais: )

mais le café je l'ai preparé et je suis en train  de le servir !!   :love:


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et pas la peine de me dire que c'est pas le bon thread et patati, patata


Pas le bon thread?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas le bon thread?



On sait pas vraiment à quoi il sert ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

d'ailleur je ne me rappelle meme pas c'etait quoi le sujet initial !!!  :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur je ne me rappelle meme pas c'etait quoi le sujet initial !!!  :rose:


un nioub qui avais 101 messages je crois  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> un nioub qui avais 101 messages je crois  :mouais:


 dit-il du haut de ses 500 messages


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

il est pas la ce soir mon petit homme vert??


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dit-il du haut de ses 500 messages


Mais mOa monsieur je suis pas un poisson floodeur  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> On sait pas vraiment à quoi il sert ce thread


 c'etait pas en rapport avec un besoin qu'on certains imminents menbres de macgé de s'adonner au plaisir du flood ?

(le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.   )


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Mais mOa monsieur je suis pas un poisson floodeur  :rateau:


 ben non,

Canard !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben non,
> 
> Canard !



ben c'est ce que j'ai dis  :love:


----------



## iTof (16 Octobre 2004)

"101", j'ai compris ! Pasadena, Rose Bowl ! l'appel du 18 juin 1998 !     :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> "101", j'ai compris ! Pasadena, Rose Bowl ! l'appel du 18 juin 1998 !     :love:


gneuh??


----------



## Grug (16 Octobre 2004)

quelle bande de floodeurs c'est macgéens !


----------



## poildep (16 Octobre 2004)

cessez de faire remonter ce thread sans intérêt !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2004)

Tiens... mon post 747 !!...
S'il pouvait faire prendre un peu d'altitude à ce thread...


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> cessez de faire remonter ce thread sans intérêt !


 oh, mon message 3400


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, mon message 3400



bravo  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Octobre 2004)

Bravo :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> cessez de faire remonter ce thread sans intérêt !



c'est une question de goût


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est pas la ce soir mon petit homme vert??



J'me suis mis aux verres ce week-end  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Octobre 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2004)

.................. :hosto: ..................


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste un essai 

Vous me dites si ça fait mal aux yeux !


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2004)

Ne vous inquitez pas, ils sont venus me chercher !

......................:hosto: .........................


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Octobre 2004)

Même pas mal


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Juste un essai
> 
> Vous me dites si ça fait mal aux yeux !


Hein keski s'dit   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Octobre 2004)

Il dit "keskil dit"


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il dit "keskil dit"



Tain ! j'aurais juré qu'cétait écrit !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tain ! j'aurais juré qu'cétait écrit !



ecrit compliqué , flood facile


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2004)

Fatigue pas poildep !!! 

Quoi du flood moi ? Nooooooooooooooon ....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fatigue pas poildep !!!
> 
> Quoi du flood moi ? Nooooooooooooooon ....


Toi tu ne flood jamais


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2004)

Et oui moi jamais ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Octobre 2004)

:hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2004)

Je ne compare qu'avec les maitres de la discipline ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne compare qu'avec les maitres de la discipline ...



c'est clair que le global il gère le flood


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2004)

C'est le floodororus maximus !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est le floodororus maximus !!!



Pas de latin stp j'ai eu une inter cette aprem'  :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2004)

Pardon Mea culpa (oups héhéhéé)


----------



## iTof (18 Octobre 2004)

mais la culpa va bientôt être pleine là !!!


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2004)

Non elle peut encore contenir


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

123


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 123



Soleil


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Octobre 2004)

pluie


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pluie


para?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Octobre 2004)

GI


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> GI



 Stop je dois aller en cours  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Octobre 2004)

et moi au taf


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

pluie et sieste :love:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2004)

Alors global t'es rentré du taf?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Alors global t'es rentré du taf?




curieux !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> curieux !!!!!!!!!!!!



Floodeuse  :modo:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2004)

Ouais floodeuse !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Floodeuse  :modo:



j'entend un echo , pas toi???


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'entend un echo , pas toi???



bis repetita  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bis repetita  :mouais:


 idem


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Alors global t'es rentré du taf?



ouai


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Floodeuse  :modo:




 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonne nuit :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

bonne nuit


----------



## maousse (19 Octobre 2004)

hop ! au trou !


----------

